# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Trouble Setting Up Avatar and Profile Picture

## Carissa

I'm new to the forum, but I know where I need to go in order to set up my avatar and profile picture. For some reason though every time I try to upload a file I get a screen that says "Invalid File". My images are within the size requirements, so I'm not sure why I'm having this issue. Any insight would be appreciated!

----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

> I'm new to the forum, but I know where I need to go in order to set up my avatar and profile picture. For some reason though every time I try to upload a file I get a screen that says "Invalid File". My images are within the size requirements, so I'm not sure why I'm having this issue. Any insight would be appreciated!


Im having the same problem, it wont let me upload a new avatar, keeps saying invalid file. Im not sure why! its nothing we are doing wrong, its an issue with the site. Ill contact the site owner and see if he can help.

----------


## Lynn

Frog Forum apologizes for the inconvenience.
There are a few functions that need 'repair'; photo uploading is one of them.
Sorry.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carissa

Thank you both for the response! I'll have to keep checking back to see when its fixed (:

----------


## Heather

The website uploader has been giving us trouble and needs repaired as mentioned. 

The Tapatalk app will still allow photo uploads.

----------


## Raven

Still no progress on getting this site problem fixed?

----------


## Xavier

I'm fairly confident its being worked on, but still isn't quite there yet. I'm sure they'll let us know when it's fixed!  :Smile:

----------

Wood Nymph

----------


## Raven

> I'm fairly confident its being worked on, but still isn't quite there yet. I'm sure they'll let us know when it's fixed!


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## annashetty

The Tapatalk app will still allow photo uploads.
-------------------
router login

----------

